
Ask HN: What's the best material to learn Racket? - pedrodelfino
I am especially interested in tutorials.
======
joshuata
One of the best resources I've found is Programming Languages: Application and
Interpretation by Shriram Krishnamurthi[1]. It walks you through building a
small interpreter and language in Racket. Not only does it teach Racket, but
it helps understand how and why the language works.

[1]
[https://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/](https://cs.brown.edu/~sk/Publications/Books/ProgLangs/)

------
michaelsbradley
_How to Design Programs, Second Edition_ [1] is a good resource for learning
how to model and program in a style that will translate well to full-blown
Racket. See also _Realm of Racket_ [2].

The _Racket Cheat Sheet_ [3] is handy, and provides some useful links at the
top (cf. "Sites", "Community").

[1]
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/HtDP2e/)

[2] [http://realmofracket.com/](http://realmofracket.com/)

[3] [http://docs.racket-lang.org/racket-cheat/](http://docs.racket-
lang.org/racket-cheat/)

------
brudgers
I took this course the first time Kiczales taught it online. That was on
Coursera's platform in 2013.

It would be my suggestion.

[https://www.edx.org/course/how-code-systematic-program-
desig...](https://www.edx.org/course/how-code-systematic-program-design-part-
ubcx-spd1x)

------
zerr
Does anyone use Racket in the wild? For real projects, not counting the Racket
team.

~~~
mabo
The software running HN is written in the Arc language [1], whose interpreter
is written in Racket.

[1]: [http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/)

